# [2009] H10premium scam warning



## h10studio (Oct 3, 2009)

Any advice is welcome!

Wednesday September 30th, 2009

PROFECO Complaint Form

Foreign Consumer Information
Name: Eric XXXX & Marie-Helene XXXXXXXX
Address: XXXX street X 
Montreal, Quebec
Canada
0X0 X0X
Phone No.: (514) XXX-XXXX
Email Address: h10studio@live.ca

Mexican Supplier’s / Merchant’s Information
Name : H10Premium (Jacktar Hotels)/Ocean Coral & Turquesa
Customer Services Contact Information
Address : Fitzwilliam Business center
77 Sir John Rogerson’s Quay
Dublin 2- Ireland
Phone No. : T+353 1 640 1876/F+353 1 640 1822
Canada : 1-866-940-5726
Mexico: 01-800-410-6292
www.h10premium.com,customerservive@h10premium.com


Explanation of Claim:


To whom it may concerns,

	This letter is to inform you of our intention to make a complaint about H10 Premium Vacation Club (Jacktar) and also to cancel the contract by which we are bound to them, for reasons of misrepresentation of the sold product and abusive & illegal sales method. We blocked our credit card before the first monthly payment and we also ask for our initial down-payment ($3170) to be refund.

First you must understand that it was our first time in Mexico and also on all inclusive. Before that event we had absolutely no idea what a timeshare was. When reading this, you will probably think that all the signs were there for us to realize something was wrong (all those reflections between brackets came afterward…), but we had no idea, and they were very convincing (now we know, after a week of research and disappointment on the net!) and yes the 5 days rescission period is over, but we still believe we have the right to cancel for many reasons. Here is, in details, what happened to us:

My girlfriend and I recently bought, through ‘’Vacances Air Transat’’, two all-inclusive weeks in H10 Hotel Ocean Turquesa in Puerto Morelos, Mexico, from August 23rd to September 6th, 2009. As soon as we arrived at the hotel (I barely had the time to check that our luggage have been taken care of properly), we have been approach and taken apart by a ‘’H10 Premium Club representative’’, who, after a brief and elusive description of the club, offered us a special breakfast and a free massage for each one of us, in exchange of our agreement to attend a one to two hour ‘’no obligations’’ privilege club tour/presentation. ‘’Do you want an appointment for tomorrow morning?’’ He said. We were tired and we wanted to take it easy for the beginning of our vacations…so we said we would think about it and come back another day, if interested, to make an appointment. With an obvious frown and an urging tonality, he agreed to give us time to think about it, making it clear the offer wouldn’t last for long.

A week passes, we are relaxed and tanned, we did plenty of activities…there is still a whole week ahead of us…so we say why not?  Free massages, a privilege club (we had no idea what to expect…), we are curious, and there are no obligations (???). So on Saturday 29th, expecting it was already too late, we called for an appointment: No problems! Sunday 10 AM in the lobby. What we have been told as a ‘’special breakfast’’ turned out to be an ‘’ordinary breakfast’’ at the same resort buffet where we had breakfast every morning since our arrival. The only thing special or different about this breakfast was that, this time, we had the very friendly company of another representative, ‘‘Noname1’’ (This letter does not specify any names…but if I have to I will), a young Mexican from Merida. The waiter comes, the same as almost every morning, a very kind and polite man, but he seemed to act differently in the presence of our new friend. My girlfriend ordered a mimosa and I, an orange juice. The waiter insisted a lot to bring me a mimosa too, and then our friend ordered one too…arguing that his bosses told him:’’ if guests drink, you drink! ‘’…followed by ‘’I love my job!’’.

We ate, we drank and we talked. The guy was sympathetic. He talked about him, we talked about us…Married? Field of work? Kids? How much time & money spent on vacations? Income???, etc…I noticed he was filling a document, kind of a survey (most likely his next victim’s profile). After breakfast, we go for a little tour of the hotel, privilege beach with couches and services, privilege lounge & bar, top shelf liquors, Master suites, etc. As we walked by the beach, our friend pointed us a few groups of people with golden\green bracelets, and claimed that those people were at the resort for free!

Then we followed ‘’Noname1‘’ to the H10 Premium Club’s ‘’office’’ …which is a nice and fun place, with good music and people laughing, and…a bar! Looked more like the Club’s club to me! But at that time we were expecting an offer of some membership giving us privilege advantages in our future trips, we were not there to buy anything and we had absolutely nothing on us, so we sat at a table and thought: ’’Let’s see what he has to offer…we never know. He calls the barman for us, we order, he orders something for him too (and again he loves his job!). We received drinks twice the size of those of the others bars, in a nice shaped glass! Armed with his yellow sheet pad and a Sharpie, he begins his presentation. With a clumsy hand, he draws lines, squares, numbers & eligible words. Points, weeks, exchange, rental, advantages (only), rental income, resale value, selling & banking points, etc…

We don’t understand a thing at what he’s trying to sell us. He draws more squares (that later turned out to be the weeks of studio units (the timeshare part of their vacation club, but they don’t like to use that term!) and RCI points numbers, rental incomes, maintenance fee, etc…We don’t understand the concept, so we ask a lot of questions. And apparently ‘’Noname1’’ was not very well inform on was he was selling either, because during the next hour or more that passed, he called, at least ten times, his ‘’Boss’’ to answer our questions. Every time, the boss, let’s call him ‘’Noname2’’, left the table where he was sitting with potential new members (the presence of other tourists was a comforting factor), and tried to answer our interrogations. Also with a yellow sheet pad and a Sharpie, he tries harder. He writes numbers, rental income…points, exchange system, RCI, free bonus all inclusive week, resale value, etc…We still don’t get it, we have more questions, which apparently overcomes ‘’Noname2’’ comprehension of what (at that point we didn’t even know how to call it) he’s obviously trying to sell us, because he calls ‘’Noname3’’, another ‘’Boss’’ to help him answer. And so on, during all the presentation, people come and go at our table giving elusive and half-answers to our questions. We also try many times to have the slightest idea of the amount of money we are dealing with (to prevent the presentation from going too far for nothing…), always with the same answer: ‘’not now, we will get to that later…’’. And our big and nice cocktail glasses were replaced before they were even empty…

After a while, we begin to get the picture (at least the one they are trying to sell), their (first) offer looks approximately like this (example): 
-120 000 RCI points per year (exchangeable for weeks in affiliated resorts). The way they put it, it seems economic, practical and easy, but we discovered otherwise.
-5 floating weeks in a studio unit in one of the H10 resorts, per year, that we can rent very easily…so they say!
-2 free all-inclusive weeks in one of H10 resorts for the duration of the agreement (plus bonus AI week for every rental of one of our studio weeks that leads to a new H10 Premium Club membership…apparently this is one of the primary goals of their program…)
-discounts, privilege advantage, etc… all this over a 25 years contract.

OK! FINE! BUT HOW MUCH??? $40,000??? NO!!!!!!!!

	We told them that we were sorry but we simply cannot afford this and we don’t need it either!’’ Obviously!’’ they said. Then they insisted in making us an offer that would suit better our vacation needs. So they reduced the number of points to 40000, removed 2 studio units and a free AI week and came back with another price: $14,000. Still way too much for us, sorry, we think we better leave. No! Wait! You only have to pay a 25% (plus $400 ‘’administrative fee’’) down payment now…Sorry again, it will not work, we cannot afford to cover that down payment. Can’t you get a loan? Because you should see this like an investment, by renting your 3 studios (it was always unclear how…but they sure claimed it was easy!) for a certain amount of money, retrieved to that the broker’s (they used that word a lot) fee or commission, you could easy pay back your down payment from the profits in a couple or months or less. Lie! We discovered later that the average rental price of a similar unit is slightly less than the annual maintenance fees. They also told us we could sell our RCI points, if we don’t use them during a year, for a considerable price. Lie! Now we know that these points best value is in the exchange system and their resale value is almost worthless. But at that time we believed them. Enough to begin to think it was making sense. Simple, we rent the studios (they made it look like a single phone call would do it…), get rid of the down payment in no time, cover the maintenance fee with the remaining (?) profits, and we either sell point for more profits (!) or use them to go ‘’ANYWHERE in the world’’ (given that we can plan our vacation up to 6 months in advance, which is impossible for us…but still no mention about that). That entire RCI and vacation exchange thing is very complex (especially for newbie’s), we have been given incomplete and untruthful information that tricked us into thinking that their product could maybe suits our needs. So that’s how they succeed to induce a small interest, but my girlfriend and I still agreed that, as perfect as it may seem, we cannot afford that expense. 

	As we were about to leave, they tried one last time. (Noname2) ‘’Maybe I can’t get a better price, I could try to deal with my superior (?) that we charge you the same price but in Canadian Dollars, reconverted to USD, because we like Canadians. But don’t make me do this for nothing, you must at least confirm that you are interested’’. He was asking for some sort of promise from us. We answered that even if we are ‘’maybe interested’’ we want to think about it first, have a look at our finances and above all, gather some information on the product ( which was obviously not in their interest…) before making a purchase of that importance. So we told them their offer was generous and interesting, that we would think about it, after a good night of sleep, and maybe come back another day (we had 7 days left at the resort…so we had plenty of time to make a good decision). If only it could have stopped there…

‘’We are sorry but this is a one-time deal’’ (I can’t believe we fell for that one!). Apparently, if the membership was not purchased at the end of the presentation, we would never have access again in the future to that level of advantage, rebate, discount, etc…like some kind of ‘’today only promotion’’. We would also have our names put on a ‘’blacklist’’ for holiday club presentations (no! please! don’t!) around the world, probably to make us feel guilty of being attracted by their poisoned gifts (and again I can’t believe they had us with that kind of cheap talk, but I’m sure the never ending drinks helped…). Hearing them talk, they were almost making us a gift. A lot of people would pay a lot to get a hand one of these memberships. A rare occasion, not given to anybody, how lucky we are! Travel around the world, anywhere! And we can even make profit! Living the dream! 

to be continued...


----------



## h10studio (Oct 3, 2009)

*H10premium scam warning*

‘’It’s now or never!’’(Noname2). And then the possibility of a price in Canadian Dollars sounded more like a sure thing, but I don’t remember seeing him deal anything with anyone, simply because he could probably lower the price at will, the initial offer being so excessively overpriced. Now we know what it’s really worth, but then, they did a real good job making us believe they worked hard to get us that deal, so we thought about it again. We asked for at least an hour to get back to our room and check our accounts on our computer: make calls, look for available funds, to see if we can make that happen. They refused! They offered to provide a computer with internet access and a free phone line. We explained we had no papers on us. So they allowed only one of us (me), to bring back the necessary documents from the room. As if we were detained! And I was urged to come back quickly…because the office would close soon…and we would miss our only chance. After some internet research and a couple of phone calls, we managed to get enough money transferred to pay the down-payment ($3170 USD + $400 USD administration fee).

	Before we went any further, we wanted to get all over it one more time, because we were still very mixed up about this whole ‘’program’’. So we asked them a lot of questions. Each and every answer sounded like a promise. Simple, we only had to call our broker (but they were always elusive on that matter, I wonder why…), tell him we would like to rent our weeks. The ‘’broker’’ would do his job, and we would only have to wait for our share (around 500$/week). It was only a matter of time before we could get our down-payment back and began to fully enjoy the advantages and benefits they promised us, and maybe even make profit! It sounded good, we were tired and hungry, and we had found the money. So we thought about it again, more seriously. They verified if we actually had the money available, everything was okay. We asked for more details, I asked for a decent printed copy of all the info and the numbers they had put on their yellow papers, they assured us: ‘’you will receive all this by mail’’. We never did. As they brought the contract and other documents on the table, we asked more questions…

	The friendly attitude, the laughs and the jokes slowly began to disappear, leaving place to an obvious feeling of impatience and haste. We had a strong impression that we were wasting their precious time (it was past 16h, and they’ usually close (their sales…) around 14h). I remember them say:’’ you’re giving us a hard time!’’. They introduced us to a woman whose job was to make sure that we understood everything we would sign and that everything was legit. So we passed over and signed many documents, each time our interrogations were simply answer by: ‘’we already went through this; It’s simply states that you agree to this and that, etc …’’. She was always cutting answers short with another paper to sign. At that moment, we were alone with her at the table; the two others took some distance and those yellows papers with numbers vanished with them (that’s also when our drinks mysteriously disappeared…). I remember signing a 5 days rescission notice (from which we never had a copy). I also put initials several times on a document stating the various fees applying to the contract (she went particularly fast over that one) and we did not receive a copy of that one either. 

	So after 6 hours of pressure, and after many congratulations from our new friends, we finally got out of the office (?), a little bit dizzy, new owners of a timeshare (or vacation club…) and very far from being convinced. We decided to sleep on it. The next day, we searched on the internet for brokers and time share rental sites, without much success. We left our email address and phone number here and there. It did not look as easy as we were told at the presentation so we decided to go back to the premium office and seek advice. Unfortunately, everyone we talked to the day before was on a day off! So we had to deal with young woman who accepted to give us tips on how to rent our weeks, if we promised not to tell anyone, because she could lose his job over this. We agreed. She gave us a list of links that could help us. That’s it!  Almost all those links led us to sites that would charge a huge upfront fee in exchange of their services. Fees that we were told many times to avoid at all cost! We did some research again (we posted ads on the few rare free sites we found)…and as we were not convinced yet, we returned the next day. This time, our friends were there, but unfortunately occupied with clients. They asked if we would mind coming back the next day. We said we wanted to get it over with right now and that we would wait. They offered us drinks while we were patiently waiting for someone to help us. So after more than an hour (they probably hoped we would give up…), one of them finally listened to our questions and introduced us to another ‘’representative’’ who would give us some tips and advices. Then again we were given a list of doubtful links, and again asked to keep this for ourselves. Half of those links would not open (weird?) on his computer…but he argued they would work on any other computer. That was not very helpful either. 

	As they failed to help us again, we finally decided to give it a try on our own, once back home, before we jumped to conclusion, because the way they portrayed the whole thing (obviously a lie) was very appealing to us. So we agreed to put this aside for a while and enjoy the rest of our vacations. Despite the fact that we had to struggle a little to actually benefit from the privileges granted by our new membership (we had to apply pressure and change room two times before we could have a Master Suite with Jacuzzi as promised), the rest of the trip was wonderful and relaxing. So wonderful, that our fears and apprehensions slowly faded. We realized but too late that the 5 days rescission period was over and started to hope that we would be able to make it work and actually benefit from it.

	We came back home on September 6th, and had to get back to work immediately, so the first two weeks were very busy and we did not have much time to spend on our problem but we still managed to post a couple ads (on free sites) and to leave our email address to a few sites, most of them doubtful, judging by what I’ve red so far… We searched for similar renting ads in order to compare and we were very disappointed to learn that, not only our rental weeks were not worth a fourth of what we have been told, but also that there was a freaking lot of them available on the internet, sometimes almost given away! We gathered information and advice from sites such as ‘’Timeshare Users Group’’. We came across a lot of horror stories similar to ours. We have also red many warnings against web companies offering to rent or sale timeshares, for a considerable price, in exchange of an important upfront fee. Some of those companies were on the same list we were given at the resort, and, through our early researches, we sent our coordinates to some of them. Since the first day we returned, I received at least 2 or 3 calls per day, from representatives for some of those companies like sellmytimesharenow.com, timesharebyowners.com, etc. They had a few things in common: They were all very happy and very excited for us and above all, they were all pleased to help us rent our timeshare. For an upfront fee going from $400 to 1248$, they all promised they would rent our studio units in the next 2 or 3 weeks for $1500$ to $1800 each (minus commission, administration fee, etc…but still too good to be true). They were all very pushy and they all tried to get my credit card number at the end of the first call. Being aware, I refused, asked them to send me detailed information, and said I would call back after I talked about it with my girlfriend (who was at work). They all insisted to get her on the phone to close the deal right now. I told them it was impossible and that I would wait for more info from them. We never received a thing. They kept calling. I’ve heard comments like: ‘’why won’t you let me do my job!’’; ’’I know what I’m doing (clearly making me feel like I don’t), I’ve been in the business for xx years…’’; ‘’it’s in the interest of both of us to work together, but I can easily get what I need from someone else’’; ‘’I don’t know why you hesitate’’; ‘’Are you afraid? You shouldn’t.’’; ‘’You are in good hands with us.’’. In the end, I even had to be rude to make them stop calling. We really felt like they tried to take advantage of our ignorance one more time, as if they were all (secretly?) working side-by-side with those Mexican timeshare, holiday & vacation club sellers, like scavengers waiting for their due.


----------



## h10studio (Oct 3, 2009)

*H10premium scam warning*

After a month of research and disappointment, we now know we have been lied to all the way. We have been coerced to buy something that doesn’t suit our needs and that will be a burden for many years to come. We specified we did not have spare time (or money) for this, that we did not need another job…They assured us many times that we wouldn’t have to worry about it. They described their product as simple, user friendly and very little time consuming, which is far from the truth.  I already think I’ve spent too much time over this! They showed us only the bright side of their product. They provided us false and incomplete information. They portrayed their product as an opportunity to make profit and they lied to us about its resale and rental value. We had been given very little information on the RCI program and its many fees & exceptions. Some verbally promised advantages (like a free AI week for every rental of our studios that leads to a new membership…) were not stated in the contract .The product was overpriced. Some papers I signed are missing from the documents they left us, more specifically papers concerning the rescission period and the various fees applying to the contract. For these reasons amongst many others, we want to cancel the contract linking us to H10 Premium Privilege Club (Jacktar Hotels, S.A de C.V). I have already blocked my credit card for the first payment (due on October 1st). We will not pay another dollar and we want our down-payment back ($3170). We know we our 5 days rescission period is long gone and that our rights are limited. But we also know that we were abused and that illegal sales method (pressure, false promises, intimidation, incitation to consume alcohol and almost detention…we were denied the right to neutral information and the right to have a reflection time) were used with success on us. We also know that everything related in this letter will be firmly denied by the concerned people, and that we have no physical proof for any of it. But we are seeking justice and we are willing to work hard to be heard and prove our point. We want to make sure everyone we can possibly reach knows about this story and is able to recognize the signs of a timeshare scam, before it’s too late. We want to warn future travelers to Mexico about the dishonest sales methods used in (Mexican) timeshare presentations. This letter is presently posted as a new thread in a TimeshareUsersGroup.com forum. It was also sent to PROFECO, to VISA, and to the ‘’Agence Consulaire du Canada a Cancun’’. We are also about to post reviews, warnings and comments (in English and in French) on every timeshare & travel forum, every vacation and/or holiday site: timesharebeat.com, timeshareconsumersgroup.com, airtransat.com, voyagesarabais.com, tripadvisor.com, travelsucks.com, travel-forums.net, virtualtourist.com or any related site we come across. We will also file a complaint with thesqueakingwheel.com and, if we have to, build our own website, to make sure that we are heard. We already lost so much time over this that we don’t mind taking a couple more months to do everything we can to make it right, as mentioned on Mescam.com, and we are not going to stop until we are fully refund.  

	Don’t get us wrong, our intention is not to discredit the hotel or the resort in any way, because, aside from that sad incident, we had a memorable time in Mexico and in the resort. The staff was kind, the food was good and there were a lot of activities (although some of them were too expensive and sometimes offered with pressure…). But we find regrettable the presence of such holiday/vacation clubs and their high pressure presentations. We think it highly hinders the resort good reputation. We are not trying to discredit the product either, we guess it’s possible for someone experienced and determined to get something good out of it. But frankly, we don’t know, because they sold us ‘’’something else’’; they sold us exactly what we wanted to hear, based on lies and false promises. And above all, it was ridiculously overpriced. We were in Mexico for 3 weeks. The first week we traveled across the Yucatan Peninsula, in a rental car, sleeping in cheap hostels along the road and cabanas on the beach. During that trip, we encountered many vendors, and we had to face the pressure many times. We were often annoyed and repulsed by it, but we assumed it was part of the game and simply kept going. But we could never have been prepared for the sneaky and insidious pressure we have been exposed to at this presentation/tour. Unfortunately, all those abusive procedures cast a shadow on each and every respectable resort of Mexico, and are a direct nuisance to the tourism industry in that great country.

	So unless H10 Premium admits his wrongs in the present situation, agrees to cancel our contract and gives us back the totality of our down-payment ($3170), we will relentlessly tell and publish our story, warnings and comments in every available media. We will prevent future travelers from falling in the same trap we did by explaining in details how it happened to us and by highlighting their various coercive techniques. We will also advise future travelers to avoid these presentations/tours at all cost. During the following months, I will be on a tour across Canada, following the Olympic Torch Relay in over a hundred communities of the country. There will be plenty of opportunities to tell my story, as I will be working with at least 25 new volunteers every day…for three and a half months. In fact, I have already dissuaded some of my colleagues, who are aiming for the south after the tour, from going to a Mexican resort. Once again, we are not trying to discredit the purpose of timeshare properties; we are only condemning the use of abusive, dishonest and illegal procedures in order to trick ignorant and inexperienced travelers into buying (for a rip-off price) something they don’t really need. We also condemn the apparent tolerance from concerned resorts and from Mexican authorities towards these faulty practices. We sincerely hope our case creates a precedent or at least supports the settling of cases similar to ours, but we would also really like to leave all this behind us and keep an immaculate memory of our trip to Mexico, a memory we would not be ashamed to share with everyone.

	‘’Their attitude of’ “once you sign, too bad sucker” really spoils our opinion of Mexican businesses, and this entire affair leaves us with mixed feeling about your country as a whole. While we will have no problem praising the Mexican Government and their protection of the American tourist should PROFECO up-hold Mexican laws, I would think that my advice to other Americans (and Canadians, and Europeans…) would be to avoid any possibility of having to deal with a similar problem and stay away from all Mexican timeshare type business. It is too bad that one bad company can ruin the reputation of an entire industry’’.

It’s really sad that we have not red this advice 2 months ago. We are hoping for a quick settlement and we will do everything possible to make it happen. Please keep us informed of any further development. A registered letter will follow.

Regards,
            Eric XXXX
            Marie-Helene XXXXXXXX


----------



## jbcoug (Oct 4, 2009)

h10studio,

I believe every word you wrote. I feel very sorry for your predicament. It's obvious you didn't have a clue what you were getting into. They are slime, and they do this over and over. The reason it keeps happening is that people every day do not take the initiative to just say NO and walk out. You have stated that you are willing to take great efforts to right this wrong. I wish you had simply taken a small effort to say no to a product you clearly did not understand, did not feel you really had a need for and didn't feel you could afford. Those were pretty compelling reasons to walk away with your finances and peace of mind intact.

John


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2009)

A gentle suggestion - your complaint is much too long and wordy.  You should shorten it to a few concise paragraphs. Stick to the facts and omit all the details, which just make it difficult to understand.  Good luck!


----------



## CarieBelle (Feb 17, 2011)

*Same experience at Ocean & Turquesa*

I appreciate you writing such a lengthy explanation of your experience so that I can understand that they did the same exact scam on you that they did on my best friend and me.  We also fell for the deal and were not successful in cancelling the charge before it hit our credit card, so we have been stuck paying for the entire amount, not just the down payment.  We plan on going back to the resort as soon as possible and confronting them in front of their new pray in a calm demeaner unless they refuse to talk to us.  We did ask the right questions, however, they gave us lies as answers.  Where is their liability in that?

We did sign a contract, however, they failed to provide us with the correct information regarding RCI's fees, credit card interest rates, told us that we would not incur any fees to rollover our points, failed to tell us that the H10 all-inclusive rates that we would be getting were no cheaper than the room rates based on double occupancy anyway (so how would you sell a week to your friends for more?), and I could go on and on.  We are furious about this experience and it has cost us $7000 + interest.  We want our money back.


----------



## Jameson18 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Good Story, not in a legal form*

I agree with Denise who recommended a shorten summary.

When you approach Profeco you need to base your presentation in legal terms. Attaching the lengthy description is not a bad idea as an appendix but, I also recommend having a one page straight to the facts type letter stating they misrepresented the offer, you are not satisfied with the product and would like to cancel and receive a refund. In your front letter you can refer to the attachment as a detailed description of the events leading to your decision. The folks at Profeco may only be interested in the fact that as another visitor you were roped into a bad deal and want out, that's their job. 

As for H10, they are one of several in Mexico and unfortunately, we see it here in TUG time and again where people think they can outsmart these sales reps, take advantage of the freebies and then walk away. These folks don't get paid for nothing, they are good at what they do and count on people simply accepting they have committed and will not "return" the product.

Good luck, and thanx for posting this.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2011)

Please note that this thread is from 2009 and was brought out of mothballs by a new poster.


----------



## Giac0 (Mar 29, 2013)

*H10*



CarieBelle said:


> I appreciate you writing such a lengthy explanation of your experience so that I can understand that they did the same exact scam on you that they did on my best friend and me.  We also fell for the deal and were not successful in cancelling the charge before it hit our credit card, so we have been stuck paying for the entire amount, not just the down payment.  We plan on going back to the resort as soon as possible and confronting them in front of their new pray in a calm demeaner unless they refuse to talk to us.  We did ask the right questions, however, they gave us lies as answers.  Where is their liability in that?
> 
> We did sign a contract, however, they failed to provide us with the correct information regarding RCI's fees, credit card interest rates, told us that we would not incur any fees to rollover our points, failed to tell us that the H10 all-inclusive rates that we would be getting were no cheaper than the room rates based on double occupancy anyway (so how would you sell a week to your friends for more?), and I could go on and on.  We are furious about this experience and it has cost us $7000 + interest.  We want our money back.


good afternoon

what happens if one does not pay the remaining fees?
Have you already got back your money?

Thank you for the answer


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Please note that CarieBelle posted 3 years ago, and has not been back since.  This thread is from 2009.

Sometimes you can click on a poster's blue user name, and send them an email.


----------

